# Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

Hi, hier kommt meine nächste Anfängerfrage. Bis jetzt habe ich (beim Segeln) im Mittelmeer immer einen Wobbler hinterher gezogen… und zwar in ziemlich kindlich naiver Weise, wie ich nach der Lektüre einiger Beiträge hier feststellen durfte. „Erfolge“ waren Bernsteinmakrelen (50 - 60cm) und blaue Makrelen (40-50cm). Die mickrige Ausrüstung ist eine uralte Telerute mit 2,10m und 100-200g WG (mehr ein Stock als eine Rute) sowie eine Stationärrolle mit 35er Mono. Meine Wobblersammlung ist wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr wert als das Angelgerät, aber beim Wobblerkaufen komme ich immer in einen gemeinen Sammelrausch… #c


  An der Grundausstattung wird sich erstmal nichts ändern, aber ich habe hier gelesen, dass es – besonders im Hinblick auf das scharfe Steuerruder - sinnvoll ist, ein starkes Mono-Vorfach mit 3m Länge zu verwenden. Ok. Klingt nachvollziehbar, aber *wie soll das Vorfach aufgebaut sein?*

  1. Hauptschnur, *Wirbel*, Vorfach, *Karabiner*, Wobbler

  Oder

  2. Hauptschnur, *Knoten *(Albright), Vorfach, *Wirbel*, *Karabiner*, Wobbler

  Bei Variante 1 frage ich mich, ob der Wirbel „unter Zug“ störungsfrei durch die Rutenringe und das Röllchen an der Spule läuft. 

  Der Wirbel muss ja wohl rein, aber soll ich den Karabiner besser ganz weglassen, um den Lauf des Wobblers zu verbessern? Ich benutze Duolock(?)-Karabiner.

  Danke mal wieder für Eure Tips!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

hi
Ich würde dir die Wariante mit dem "albrightknoten" empfelen:g
denn ein Wirbel würde sich ja ständig in den Spitzenring ziehen#t


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Dank Dir für die Antwort, fishcatcher99. Noch irgendjemand einen Kommentar hinsichtlich des Karabiners?


----------



## Tortugaf (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hey luccky78


Ich würde den Wobbler direkt an das Vorfach binden, mit einem Lureknoten ( ohne Karabiner ), wenn es keine Scharfzahngefahren ( Baracudas  usw. ) gibt , sonst Stahlvorfach  u. den Wirbel an die Hauptschnur.
Wenn du ein starkes 3-4 Meter o noch längeres Vorfach hast, kannst den Fisch damit an das Boot holen zum Gaffen.
Du muss nicht unbedingt die ganze Schnur aufrollen, sonder halt nur bis zum Wirbel.


G.tortugaf :m


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Ich würde den Wobbler direkt an das Vorfach binden, mit einem Lureknoten ( ohne Karabiner ),


Klingt auch machbar. Werde ich jedenfalls auch probieren. Läuft der Wobbler denn dann besser? Und machst Du einen Sprengrin dazwischen oder direkt die Vorfachschnur durch die Öse am Wobbler?


----------



## Marlin1 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hallo Lucky,

Tortugaf hat recht. Der Wobbler läuft direkt an die Schnur geknotet auf jeden Fall besser.

Da ausser Bluefisch beim Schleppen im Mittelmeer nichts deiner Schnur gefährlich werden kann, brauchst du kein Vorfach.

Wenn deine Wobbler + 15 cm groß sind, brauchst du dir auch bei 
Bluefish keine Gedanken zu machen.

Aber deine 35er Mono ist schon bei einem großeren Bonito oder einer Melva sehr gewagt. Da das Segelboot ja so schnell keine Fahrt herausnimmt würde ich dir zu einer 45er (30 lbs. Line)
raten, aber du mußt mindestens 400 Meter auf die Rolle bekommen.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Ok, Tortugaf und Marlin1, bin überzeugt. Werde den Wobbler also ohne Wirbel dazwischen an das Vorfach binden. Aber darf der *Sprengring zwischen Wobbler-Öse und Vorfach* bleiben? Oder muss der Sprengring raus und das Vorfach direkt durch die Wobbler-Öse? Welchen *Knoten *würdet Ihr denn empfehlen, um eine *Schlaufe *zu machen? Ich benutze 0,90er Vorfachschnur.



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Aber deine 35er Mono ist schon bei einem großeren Bonito oder einer Melva sehr gewagt. Da das Segelboot ja so schnell keine Fahrt herausnimmt würde ich dir zu einer 45er (30 lbs. Line) raten, aber du mußt mindestens 400 Meter auf die Rolle bekommen.


 
  Ich weiß, dass meine Ausrüstung etwas grenzwertig schwach ist. Bei meinem Angel-Glück dürfte es aber reichen! |rolleyes Mal Spaß beiseite: Die einzige salzwasserfeste Rolle, die ich habe, reicht nicht für eine 45er. Mittelfristig werde ich mir aber eine reisefähige Schlepprute mit Rolle anschaffen und das wird dann alles etwas schwerer ausfallen. Ich werde Euch dann mit Gerätefragen nerven… |kopfkrat


----------



## Marlin1 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hallo Lucky,

lass den Sprengring ruhig dran, der stört überhaupt nicht.
Manche Angler montieren bei schweren Wobblern sogar noch einen zusätzlichen Sprengring um mehr Bewegungsfreiheit des Köders zu haben, das soll ein Aushebeln des Wobblers beim Sprung des Fisches verhindern und ein besseres Köderspiel erzeugen.

Ich würde dir zu einem Blutknoten raten, der ist auch auf einem wackelnden Boot immer zuverlässig zu binden.
Aber jeder sorgfältig gebundene Knoten hält !!

Da wollen wir mal hoffen, das dein Fischerglück nicht zu groß wird, bei der dünnen Schnur. :q

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hi Marlin, danke für die schnelle Antwort und sorry #c, dass ich schon wieder nachhake, aber...



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu einem Blutknoten raten, der ist auch auf einem wackelnden Boot immer zuverlässig zu binden.



... ist der Blutknoten nicht einer, um 2 gleichstarke Schnüre zu verbinden. Habe ich eben gegoogelt...


----------



## zandermouse (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

@luccky78,

Nein, wenn du Schnüre verbinden willst, machst Du
zwei Bloodknots. Du knotest jeweils das eine Ende der
Schnur an das andere Ende an. Das machst Du doppelseitig.
Deswegen sind es zwei Knoten. 

Marlin macht bei den Knoten sicher keine Fehler. Da darf ich Dich beruhigen. Der Knoten gelingt sogar mir...bei absoluter Finsternis..auf einem schwankendem Boot.

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hi Zandermouse,



zandermouse schrieb:


> Marlin macht bei den Knoten sicher keine Fehler.


  Den Eindruck hatte ich auch , aber wenn ich danach google, finde ich immer nur diesen Knoten:

http://www.twkw.de/angeln/knoten/Blutknoten.jpg



zandermouse schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du Schnüre verbinden willst, machst Du zwei Bloodknots. Du knotest jeweils das eine Ende der Schnur an das andere Ende an. Das machst Du doppelseitig. Deswegen sind es zwei Knoten.


  Kapier’ ich nicht, sorry. Wenn Du mir einen riesen Gefallen tuen willst, könntest Du mal auf der Seite http://www.twkw.de/angeln/knoten/knoten.html schauen, welcher Knoten gemeint ist. Es scheint mir, als wären dort alle Angelknoten dieses Universums versammelt!

  Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Marlin1 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Danke für das Kompliment Zandermaus.

Lucky, in dem zweiten Link heisst das Teil Klammerknoten ?!#d
Warum auch immer, das ist genau der Blutknoten, den du benutzen solltest. 
Das was da unter Blutknoten gezeigt wird ist der halbe Blutknoten. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder vernünftige Knoten hält deine 
Fische aus. Zumindest bis dein Anglerglück größer wird. :q

Beste Grüße
Reinhold

P.S.  An Land binde ich lieber einen Bimini Twist, probiere den mal aus.
PPS. Die paar Knoten, Lucky, lass dich mal da nicht verückt machen, da gibt es noch 
       Viele mehr. :q


----------



## zandermouse (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

@luccky78,

das muss natürlich half blood knot heißen ! :q

http://www.sea-fishing.org/fishing-half-blood.html

Den Wirbel knotet man natürlich mit einem half blood knot an. Entschuldige bitte, aber mein Namensgedächnis scheint
nicht mehr das aller beste zu sein.

Gruß

zandermouse

P.S. Wenn man schon einmal Marlin1 blind vertraut.


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Ihr seid super! Danke! Die beiden Knotenvarianten ("geklammerter" und halber blutiger) nehme ich immer, wenn ich Spinnen gehe! Ohne zu wissen, wie sie heißen.  Aber die ziehen sich beide zusammen. |kopfkrat

Ich dache, ich sollte den Wobbler (vielmehr den Sprengring des Wobblers ) an eine Schlaufe des Vorfachs hängen... so wie mit dem Nonslip-Mono-Knoten oder (Gott bewahre, sieht der kompliziert aus) Perfection Knot, die ich auch auf der Seite gefunden habe...

Sorry, dass ich so penetrant frage |bla:, aber wenn man schon mal zwei Experten an der Tastatur hat...


----------



## luccky78 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> P.S.  An Land binde ich lieber einen Bimini Twist, probiere den mal aus.


Öh, ja, habe den eben auch mal gegoogelt. Wieviele Hände hast Du zur Verfügung, Marlin1?


----------



## zandermouse (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

@luccky78,

lass uns noch einmal kurz zusammenfassen:
Du möchtest von einem Segelboot aus mit einer
unzureichenden Rolle, die mit 35-er Monoschnur bespult ist
und einer Schrottrute, die Dir vorkommt, wie ein Stock und
mir wahrscheinlich schon beim Transport zerbröseln würde,
im Mittelmeer schleppen. Und das alles in einer kindlich-
naiven Art. 
Des Weiteren machst Du Dir Sorgen, um die
Montage eines Vorfaches an Deinem Wobbler. 
Da Du aber ein ASS im Spinnfischen bist, sind Dir
selbstverständlich alle Knoten bekannt und von Dir
auch in der Praxis erprobt worden.

Was gibt mir wohl das Gefühl, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt ?

Mit stolzen 13 Jahren habe ich schon 40-er Mono zum Karpfenangeln
verwendet, die auch oft gerissen ist. War wahrscheinlich das
schlechte Material zu dieser Zeit! :vik:

Ein Amberjack von 80 oder 90 cm macht aus Deiner Ausrüstung,
egal was für Knoten du auch immer verwenden magst, Kanickelstreu !:q

Also, was willst Du hier wirklich ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

zandermouse


----------



## luccky78 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hi Zandermouse,

warum denn auf einmal so zynisch? Hab' ich Dich irgendwie verärgert?



zandermouse schrieb:


> Du möchtest von einem Segelboot aus mit einer
> unzureichenden Rolle, die mit 35-er Monoschnur bespult ist
> und einer Schrottrute, die Dir vorkommt, wie ein Stock und
> mir wahrscheinlich schon beim Transport zerbröseln würde,
> ...


So ist es.



zandermouse schrieb:


> Ein Amberjack von 80 oder 90 cm macht aus Deiner Ausrüstung,
> egal was für Knoten du auch immer verwenden magst, Kanickelstreu !:q


Das weiß ich. Ein 60cm Fisch geht aber noch. Und mehr werde ausgerechnet ich sowiso nicht an den Haken bringen.



zandermouse schrieb:


> Da Du aber ein ASS im Spinnfischen bist, sind Dir
> selbstverständlich alle Knoten bekannt und von Dir
> auch in der Praxis erprobt worden.


Wo hast Du denn das rausgelesen? Ich bin eine ziemliche Niete im Spinnfischen, aber irgendwie müssen die Wirbel an die Schnur. Das habe ich kapiert. Daher hatte ich mir dereinst in einem Angelladen einen Knoten zeigen lassen. Und der nette Mensch im Angelladen hat mir die beiden erwähnten Knoten gezeigt und meinte, "der mit einer Schlaufe für ganz kleine Wirbel und der mit zwei Schlaufen für größere". Es sind die einzigen beiden Angelknoten, die ich bis vor 2 Stunden kannte und ich weiß, dass sich beide Varianten zusammenziehen. *Marlin1 hatte ich so verstanden, dass der Wobbler besser an einer Schlaufe läuft. War das ein Mißverständnis?
*


zandermouse schrieb:


> Was gibt mir wohl das Gefühl, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt ?


Sorry, aber das frag' ich mich auch.

*Nichts für ungut. Danke für Eure Tips.*


----------



## Jürgen D. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

ein guter Schlaufenknoten ist der Rapalaknoten


----------



## luccky78 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hi Jürgen, danke für den Tip. Hab ihn gefunden: http://www.angelmagazin.com/Knotenkunde_Rapala_Knoten.html. Das sieht machbar aus.


----------



## Marlin1 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hallo Lucky,

der Rapallaknoten geht auch sehr gut.

Aber bitte *IMMER* die Schnur zweimal durch die Öse am Wobbler ziehen !

Ansonsten ist die Schlaufe schon besser als ein Knoten,
das entspricht de fachto dem Wirbelprinzip.
Mein Lieber Mann Lucky, du mutierst ja in kürzester Zeit
zum Knotenexperten. Alle Achtung.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## luccky78 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Ok, also auf der Wobbler-Seite ein doppelt geschleifter Rapala, auf der Wirbel-Seite etwas blutknotenähnliches. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt, Marlin1. Danke noch mal! Wenn ich was fange, poste ich ein Foto vom Fisch... oder von meiner zerlegten Ausrüstung! :q


----------



## ullsok (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hallo,

in irgendeinem schlauen Big Game Buch habe ich mal gelesen, dass die Vorfachlänge der zu erwartenden Fischgröße entsprechen sollte - daduch soll ein Schnurbruch durch den Abrieb der Hauptschnur infolge der Schwanzschläge des Fisches verhindert werden.

D.h. in diesem Fall würde ich die Kombination 

Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Vorfach, Karabiner, Wobbler

mit einem Vorfach von 1,20 bis 1,80m aus 40 - 60 lb Fluorocarbon verwenden. Wobei man hier, falls man den Wobbler nicht häufig wechseln will, den Karabiner durch Crimpen oder besser noch Knoten (Schlaufen- oder Rapalaknoten) ersetzen kann.#h


----------



## freibadwirt (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*



ullsok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo
genau so würde ich es auch machen .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## luccky78 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hi ullsok & freibadwirt, Danke für Eure Tips. 

Ich glaube aber, dass ich bei einem etwas dickeren (90er) Vorfach in 3m Länge bleibe. Erstens habe ich die 90er Schnur schon und zweitens mache ich mir ein bisschen Sorgen, dass der Fisch in seiner letzten Verzweiflung ein paar Runden um das Steuerruder schwimmen könnte. Aber wo ich ja gerade meine Knotenkenntnisse erweitere… wenn ich nach dem „Schlaufenknoten“ bzw. „loop knot“ suche, komme ich immer zu einem Knoten, der da heißt „perfection knot“: http://www.animatedknots.com/perfection/index.php. 

*Ist der „perfection knot“ eine gute Alternative im Vergleich zum Rapala Knoten?* Denn der Rapala Knoten wird bei mir mit der 90er Schnur nicht so wirklich hübsch – was allerdings auch gut an mangelnder Geschicklichkeit liegen könnte…


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Hi,
Diesen Knoten kannst du ohne Probleme nehmen#6!


----------



## Tortugaf (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Der Lureknoten ist auch ein Schlaufenknoten u. der gleiche wie der Rapalaknoten. Ich habe diesen Knoten irgendt wann mal, als sogenannter Lureknoten im Netz gefunden, weiss aber nicht mehr wo.  

Ich denke da hat sich Rapala einfach sein Namen vorgesetzt um sich zu verewigen, ist vielleicht schlau, aber auch etwas einfach plump. Wer weiss wie lange es schon diesen Knoten gibt|kopfkrat
Der  perfections knot sieht auch cool aus, den nehme ich oft als einfache Schlaufe.
  Das mit dem Sprengring mach ich nicht mehr seit ich einen schönen Yellofin verloren habe. :c

 Der Sprengring ist einfach gebrochen ohne dass ich mir das erklären konnte. 

Seit dem binde ich nur noch direkt mit einem *Lureknoten.*


G.Tortugaf :m


----------



## ullsok (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Google mal nach "Homer Rhode Loop Knot"#6

Bei dem Vorfach mußt du eben bedenken - je dicker und je länger desto besch... läuft ein Wobbler.

Wegen der Länge, kannst du ja noch 1-2 m Doppelleine mit der Hauptschnur vor den Wirbel schalten - ein Biminitwist ist hierzu optimal, wenn du nicht gerade auf Großfische gehst, tuts ein Spider Hitch aber auch#h


----------



## luccky78 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aufbau des Mono-Vorfachs beim Schleppen*

Jungs, Ihr seid großartig! #6 Danke für die ganzen Tipps! Allerdings… auf meinem kommenden Törn werde ich ja noch mal mit meiner ollen Angelrute und der unterdimensionierten Rolle losziehen. Insofern darf sowieso kein richtig großer Fisch rangehen. Ich befürchte, doppelt gelegte Hauptschnur und entfernte Sprengringe sind da etwas übertrieben. ABER… ich werde mir vor meinem nächsten, hoffentlich etwas längeren Trip eine reisegerechte Bootsrute mit entspr. Rolle zulegen und dann mit EinsA Vorfach gemäß der Vorschläge endlich einen großen Thun fangen… hoffentlich! Naja, träumen darf man ja wenigstens…

Weiß zufällig einer von Euch, welcher der Knoten
1) Loop bzw. Rapala 
2) Perfection
3) Homer Rhode Loop
… die meiste Tragkraft von einer 0,90er Mono übrig lässt? Ist angesichts meiner momentanen ärmlichen Grundausstattung eine eher theoretische Frage, denn bevor mein Vorfach (> 100kg) reißt, gibt wohl bei jedem Knoten die Hauptschnur (13 kg) nach, wenn nicht vorher die Rute bricht… Aber ich habe ja noch Ziele! :vik:


----------

